# Uber's $100 million settlement out of court in the US



## Dragon77 (Jan 19, 2016)

Check this out
https://sherpashare.com/uber/settlement/

Top drivers are looking at about $7-8k each in settlement. Uber also agreed to a whole host of other changes to the terms of service, etc.

Apparently we have better labour laws then the US, so if it can happen in the US, it should be happening here? Class action I mean.

Our superannuation guarantee law pretty much defines us as employees, so Uber should be paying us Super. Also that means we don't pass on GST to the ATO but Uber has to.


----------



## ghs (Apr 14, 2016)

Mate, your working under an ABN. Your not getting paid per hour and you want superannuation. Is there anything else you want ?


----------



## Dragon77 (Jan 19, 2016)

ghs said:


> Mate, your working under an ABN. Your not getting paid per hour and you want superannuation. Is there anything else you want ?


Read up the Super laws... Please.


----------



## Dragon77 (Jan 19, 2016)

Better yet, here's one "I prepared earlier"
https://www.cleardocs.com/clearlaw/employment-related/ato-guides-employee-or-contractor.html
Read the heading Myths and Reality.


----------



## ghs (Apr 14, 2016)

Dragon77, you could always put 9.5% of your own income into your superannuation fund.


----------



## Dragon77 (Jan 19, 2016)

Of course I could . So can all the other workers in Australia, I wonder why then we have laws that make employers pay superannuation? Oh yes, that's right, employees tend to spend all their money instead.
Here's the thing: if Uber has to collect GST on behalf of the driver's, they'll simply deduct that before paying you.


----------

